# Dostawać lub otrzymywać?



## jazyk

Dzień dobry!

Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy istnieje jakaś różnica między czasownikami _dostawać _a _otrzymywać_? Na przykład: dostawać lub otrzymywać list, paczkę, prezent, zdjęcie, miłość, pieniądze?


----------



## PawelBierut

Jeśli masz na myśli tylko znaczenia z twoich przykładów to _dostawać = otrzymywać _chociaż dostawać brzmi bardziej potocznie.

Ale _dostawać_ ma więcej znaczeń niż _otrzymywać_.

_Dostać_ także znaczy:

1. otrzymać cios
2. dosięgnąć
3. zachorować


Istnieje także związek _dostać_ _się_... którego nie można stosować wymiennie z _otrzymać_

_dostać się _może znaczyć: 
zostać przyjętym np. na studia, 
przybyć do jakiegoś miejsca


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Dzień dobry!
> 
> Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy istnieje jakaś różnica między czasownikami _dostawać _a _otrzymywać_? Na przykład: dostawać lub otrzymywać list, paczkę, prezent, zdjęcie, miłość, pieniądze?


 Dla mnie te słowa są bardzo bliskoznaczne jeżeli chodzi o podane przykłady, ale _otrzymywać_  odnosi się jakby bardziej do chwili dostania.
Np: Dostałem od Ciebie list.
Ale: Otrzymałem ten list wczoraj.
'Dostałem ten list wczoraj.' 
'Otrzymać' jest bardziej formalne.


----------



## jazyk

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Nie chcę wprowadzić Cię w błąd, ale wydaje mi się, że w wielu przypadkach "otrzymywać" brzmi nieco bardziej oficjalnie niż "dostawać". Różnica trochę jak pomiędzy "to receive" i "to get" w języku angielskim.


----------



## jazyk

Tak, ja też miałem to samo wrażenie, chyba z powodu długości słowa, a było ciekawe dowiedzieć się, że inni ludzie myślą jak ja.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Tak, ewidentnie np. zdanie

"Na studiach otrzymałem wyróżnienie" 

wypowiedziane do potencjalnego pracodawcy brzmi w porządku. Natomiast w rozmowie z przyjaciółmi Polak powie raczej:

"Dostałem wyróżnienie"


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Dla mnie te słowa są bardzo bliskoznaczne jeżeli chodzi o podane przykłady, ale _otrzymywać_  odnosi się jakby bardziej do chwili dostania.
> Np: Dostałem od Ciebie list.
> Ale: Otrzymałem ten list wczoraj.
> 'Dostałem ten list wczoraj.'
> 'Otrzymać' jest bardziej formalne.


Jakkolwiek zgadzam się, że 'otrzymać' jest oficjalną wersją 'dostać', to nie bardzo rozumiem rozróżnienie odnoszenia się 'do chwili dostania'.

Czy w związku z tym:
Dostałem od Ciebie list. jest do zaakceptowania
a
Otrzymałem od Ciebie list. już nie?

PS: podoba mi się analogia do angielskiego 'receive' i 'get'.


----------



## kknd

Sądzę, że zasadniczą różnicą są tutaj kolokacje. Wystarczy zajrzeć do słownika, aby przekonać się, że oba wyrazy mają wspólne znaczenie uzyskania czegoś (w szczególności: za darmo), jednak porównując ich kolokacje łatwo stwierdzić, iż to wyraz _dostać_ jest dużo bogatszy w tym względzie (co ma związek, w jedną lub drugą stronę, z jego popularnością).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Jakkolwiek zgadzam się, że 'otrzymać' jest oficjalną wersją 'dostać', to nie bardzo rozumiem rozróżnienie odnoszenia się 'do chwili dostania'.
> 
> Czy w związku z tym:
> Dostałem od Ciebie list. jest do zaakceptowania
> a
> Otrzymałem od Ciebie list. już nie?
> 
> PS: podoba mi się analogia do angielskiego 'receive' i 'get'.


 Nigdzie nie powiedziałem, że "Otrzymałem od Ciebie list". nie jest do zaakceptownia. Napisałem, że w moim rozumieniu 'otrzymać" *nieco* silniej odnosi się do momentu dostania (ja bym powiedział 'otrzymania'). O wiele silniejszą różnicą jest stopień formalności. W oficjalnym dokumencie napisze się 'otrzymać', nie 'dostać'.


----------

